# Retiring to the Costa del Sol



## Caviar gal (Jan 10, 2014)

My husband and I are residents of the US and would like to spend from 3 to 5 years in the south of Spain due to its culture, weather and golf. We are retired and will not be seeking employment.

We are planning a two week trip in the next 6 weeks and wondered which cities might offer us a charming city center with shops and restaurants and good apartment accomodations for less than 1000 euro per month for a two bedroom one bath.
We enjoy more modern amenities such as a newer kitchen and a nice terrace or balcony. 

Since there are so many cities any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, la Costa del Sol is know as the Costa del Golf, as you have literally dozens of courses with in a 50 km range. you even have a link course by the sea!
Malaga would be the main city, but is quite busy.
Then you have plenty towns line benalmadena, mijas, Sotogande, marbella.....and for long term rentals, plenty options below that price range.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, this website gives you an idea of what you get for your money. You can select filters to meet your requirements.

alquiler Pisos Costa del Sol Occidental - Zona de Benalmádena | Fotocasa.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

you say that you are residents of the US but your flags suggest that you are US citizens

if that's the case you might want to check out which, if any, visa you qualify for

if you're in fact EU citizens - get yourselves over here asap!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you say that you are residents of the US but your flags suggest that you are US citizens
> 
> ...




Que?


... am I missing something?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Que?
> 
> 
> ... am I missing something?


flags - say 'originally from usa' - to me that means that they are , well, originally from the USA - therefore US citizens...........


----------

